# Need help looking for a fishfinder



## jiggerz (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking for something to use on western and central basin of lake erie

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jiggerz (Jan 19, 2010)

One with gps

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I have a 1198 hummingbird with down and side image. Excellent unit. Never have had a lawrance but they are good units also. I would also recommend getting the side image. There are a lot of days where i mark very little fish on the regular 2d sonar then i use SI and there they are off the side of the boat. Walleye are very spooky fish, especially when the water is flat. Even the kicker motor scares them out to the side, and thats where the SI comes in play. If you do buy a hummingbird, you can register it and become a hummingbird select member. Anytime hummingbird comes out with better software or completely new features like 360image, ect, you download that onto a SD card from your computer and put it into your unit. I would go on Factoryoutletstore.com and compare different units on there. They have a couple different brands and good prices. Good luck!


----------



## jiggerz (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks tightlines

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

http://www.bbcboards.net/

Go to this website...BassBoatCentral. There are separate forums for both Humminbird and Lowrance and 100s of screen shots from various units and these guys know their stuff. Also site sponsors that have much better prices than Factory Outlet Store.


----------



## jiggerz (Jan 19, 2010)

Thx

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jiggerz (Jan 19, 2010)

OK I was looking at lowrance elite-7 hdi and hummingbird 859di I have enough saved up which would b a better buy

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Look at reviews on both units and go with what you want. Units are pretty identical as far as specs. Im a hummingbird fan and will stay with hummingbird. Great units that never let me down.


----------



## jiggerz (Jan 19, 2010)

Thx

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jiggerz (Jan 19, 2010)

Please close thx

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

